# Double D's Magnum Grip Arrow Puller At ATA Show



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

AT Discount? :wink:


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Price*

The review on espn outdoors says the price is $24.95. Your website says $32. Which is correct?


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

$32 for an arrow puller?????? I'll keep my $4 one, works fine for me.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

I tend to agree, I was ready to order one until I saw the price. $32 is frankly just out of the range I would pay for an arrow puller, no matter how good it works...


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Hemingway said:


> I tend to agree, I was ready to order one until I saw the price. $32 is frankly just out of the range I would pay for an arrow puller, no matter how good it works...


yep. The only way I could see buying one is if you shot X-10's or some so-called high end "target shaft", but I don't so I'm not getting one:wink:


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Puller*

Seeing as how a couple are giving negative thoughts(as usual here, and not needed or appreciated) I will add a couple good ones. I feel this would be worth the money and just might give it a shot. I like the design. More torque added with better protection to carbon or aluminum. It looks like it should last a lifetime. 
How does it handle the smaller shaft arrows such as: Axis, FMJ, or ACE?
Anything that would make pulling arrows out of foam without adding soap or juice is appreciated. Some clubs in my area still use some of the old foam were the arrows glue in. This unit just might be the ticket for these aging bones. JMH positive opinion.


----------



## ddarchery (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm working with Easton right now and they sent me x-10 shafts and it pulls them just fine. That is a pretty small shaft. And it can go up to the biggest fat dog arrows you got. As far the price when you spend $75 or higher for a dozzen arrows it is an investment and this puller will help in spreading that over a longer time by retrieving those hard to pull arrows. Check out our web and watch the video of wacking the tree, if you practice alot like I do that is going to happen. The price is 32.50 shipping included. ESPN had a miss print. It is all aluminum and is made in this here country unlike the other rubber grips that you have. And you are right trheebs it is made to last a life time!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

To me it's worth the money. IBO shoots with 330-350 fps bows, and 4-5 arrows crammed into a 10 ring We make each other take turns pulling because no-one wants to pull, and they really dont want to break an arrow off doing it!

I for one think its a great product and will be purchasing one. I just wish I would have thought of it:wink:

I do have one question......Can you replace the rubber on the inside of the puller?


----------



## ddarchery (Jan 15, 2008)

The rubber insert is very resilient, I have the same one for 5 or so years now and it is still in excellent shape, if you burn one out I will replace it for you. Can I ask if anyone of you would like to see them in different anodized colors to match bows etc.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

we have been using one for about 5 weeks now on a 30 target indoor 3D, 3 people to one line pulling 90 arrows in one night there is not an arrow that doesn't come out. One guy shooting PSE X-force at 340fps and his arrows come out 100 X easer than with standard arrow pullers. I will be ordering my own this week.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Nothing better then using the round rubber grip for opening food jars.


----------



## frostop (Oct 8, 2007)

Ordered one Sunday night after our local 3-d here in north idaho, cold targets don't really like to let go. We had three different rubber arrow puller and not one made the job easier, so i am looking forward to trying this puller. As stated above when you spend $100 on a dozen arrows $32 isn't that much.


----------

